# Do steroids effect Lymph nodes?



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Right ive been taking Steroids for some years on and off but never really had a good 6-12month break since i began them.

My lymph nodes in my groin area especially are always slightly larger than normal and quiet firm, but they have been like this for years and never gotten any bigger which leads me not to be to worried.

but i have been to my GP a number of times to discuss my concerns.

All bloods ect have always came back fine when ive been tested (bare in mind they dnt no i take AAS)

Before i go down the road of maybe a biopsy of the nodes, does anyone else have noticable lymph nodes while on or off running PCT? They are not massive more like a pea size.

My docs have had a feel and always said as they have remained that size this could be normal for me and they could just be reactive.

Are there any studies that state use of AAS will make the nodes harden or slightly increase in size?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

iulian said:


> I have the same problem as you just last week I took one of my abdomen and appeared two the size of a peanut in the thighs. I do not know if they are related to steroids....


llymph nodes are a collection of white blood cells that harden, its the bodies defence mechanism against infection.

More than likely you have a infection of some kind, or your run down / immunity is generally low. The lymph nodes that swell in certain places of your body are a indication of where the infection is.

You have them in your leg, groin, under your armpit, behind your ears, in your neck etc etc.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

lewishart said:


> More than likely you have a infection of some kind, or your run down / immunity is generally low. The lymph nodes that swell in certain places of your body are a indication of where the infection is.
> 
> You have them in your leg, groin, under your armpit, behind your ears, in your neck etc etc.


That's not entirely true when steroids are in the mix. The lymph nodes can and generally will swell when on cycle. The nodes in the neck / lower jaw especially.

Mine always swell on cycle and the node in my groin has been swollen ever since my first cycle. Had it checked with an ultrasound before I knew what it was.


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Iv had full blood test and white blood cell count which was fine, off the gear now tryin to stay off till January so I'll see if they clear


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

LDouble3 said:


> Iv had full blood test and white blood cell count which was fine, off the gear now tryin to stay off till January so I'll see if they clear


When off the glands in my neck go down but the one in my groin hasnt changed for some time. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks mate mine is the same I have one in my neck that goes bigger when on cycle but the ones in my groin stay there only small but hard.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Ever had glandular fever in your life? That'll cause your lymph nodes to swell at just about any change.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

lewishart said:


> llymph nodes are a collection of white blood cells that harden, its the bodies defence mechanism against infection.
> 
> More than likely you have a infection of some kind, or your run down / immunity is generally low. The lymph nodes that swell in certain places of your body are a indication of where the infection is.
> 
> You have them in your leg, groin, under your armpit, behind your ears, in your neck etc etc.


what infection if its groin then?

i noticed mine the other day because it was sore when i caught it when hand was in pocket.


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ive had full blood tests all ok, ive even had all STD tests which where clear including HIV.

I think its just Steroid use, give it a few more weeks of being off and i will see where i am.


----------

